# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  عمران یا نفت شریف؟مکانیک تهران یا  امیرکبیر؟آیا ارزششو داره مهندسی شیمی یا مواد شریف؟

## alifh

سلام من در ترتیب انتخاب رشته ام با رتبه ی 326 منطقه دو به یه سری مشکلاتی برخردم اگه میشه به این سه سوالم پاسخ بدید؟
1-کدومو ترجیح بدم نفت یا عمران شریف؟2-مکانیک تهران یا امیرکبیر؟
3-یه نقر گفته بود که فقط شریف قبول شم آیا ارزششو داره که به عنوان آخرین رشته های شریف دو رشته شیمی یا مواد شریفو بزنم اگه بزنم به احتمال بالای نود درصد قبول میشم ولی درباره ی آیندشون خبر ندارم یه مشاور بهم گفت که بازار کار مهندسی ششیمی اصلا خوب نیست ممنون میشم جوابمو بدید.







تشکر

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام من در ترتیب انتخاب رشته ام با رتبه ی 326 منطقه دو به یه سری مشکلاتی برخردم اگه میشه به این سه سوالم پاسخ بدید؟
> 1-کدومو ترجیح بدم نفت یا عمران شریف؟2-مکانیک تهران یا امیرکبیر؟
> 3-یه نقر گفته بود که فقط شریف قبول شم آیا ارزششو داره که به عنوان آخرین رشته های شریف دو رشته شیمی یا مواد شریفو بزنم اگه بزنم به احتمال بالای نود درصد قبول میشم ولی درباره ی آیندشون خبر ندارم یه مشاور بهم گفت که بازار کار مهندسی ششیمی اصلا خوب نیست ممنون میشم جوابمو بدید.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سلام.تبریک بخاطر رتبه خوبتون.
یه توصیه دوستانه میکنم.بهتره از دانشجوهای این رشته ها بخصوص دانشجوهای شریف و تهران که احتمال قبولیت هس بپرسی.اگه میتونی یه سر برو شریف و دانشکده فنی تهران با چن تا از دانشجوها صحبت کن.اگه بتونی با دانشجوهای ارشد و دکتراشون صحبت کنی که خیلی بهتره چون اونا این رشته ها رو تا اخرش رفتن و از بازار کار و بقیه شرایط رشته خودشون بهتر از همه مطلعند.. اینجا واقعا کسی اطلاعات درستی نمیتونه بده چون تجربه شو نداره
با ارزوی موفقیت برای شما

----------


## alifh

ممنون متاسفانه نمیتونم برم چون تو شهرستانم

----------


## sepanta1990

> ممنون متاسفانه نمیتونم برم چون تو شهرستانم


اگه میتونی به این گروهی که تو امضام نوشتم مراجعه کن و سوالاتو بپرس. اونجا هم دانشجوهای دانشگاههای مختلف مشاوره میدن
موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## alihoseini

اولش دمت گرم داداش!!!
دوما که هر سه این دانشگاه ها فوق العادن و ب نظرم ب رشته مورد علاقه فکر کن نه دانشگاه!!!

----------


## student94

مهندسی شیمی تهران یا نفت تهران یا مکانیک امیرکبیر؟
موندم بخدا. 
یک ساعتم وقت داریم.

----------


## sepanta1990

> مهندسی شیمی تهران یا نفت تهران یا مکانیک امیرکبیر؟
> موندم بخدا. 
> یک ساعتم وقت داریم.


والا سخته. ولی اگه خیلی شک داری به نظرم م.شیمی تهران بعد مکانیک امیرکبیر و نفت تهران

----------


## student94

ممنون.
اگر نوع دانشگاه مطرح نبود حتما مکانیک رو میزدم ولی از طرفی دانشگاه تهران...
این انتخابیه که حتما توش قبول میشم. دیوانه شدم.

----------


## sepanta1990

> ممنون.
> اگر نوع دانشگاه مطرح نبود حتما مکانیک رو میزدم ولی از طرفی دانشگاه تهران...
> این انتخابیه که حتما توش قبول میشم. دیوانه شدم.


انتخاب سختیه مغز منم درد کرد :Yahoo (21): 
به نظر من اگه واقعا علاقه داری مکانیک رو بزن اما اگه از مکانیک خیلی چیزی نمیدونی و فقط شنیدی... م.شیمی تهران رو بزن

----------


## MoAs

> ممنون.
> اگر نوع دانشگاه مطرح نبود حتما مکانیک رو میزدم ولی از طرفی دانشگاه تهران...
> این انتخابیه که حتما توش قبول میشم. دیوانه شدم.


نمیدونم الان انتخاب کردی یا نه،ولی امیرکبیر مکانیکش فوقالعاده ست و  اگه از تهران بهتر نباشه بدترهم نیست

----------


## student94

دیگه مهندسی شیمی زدم تهران  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

از لحاظ بازار کار
مکانیک-عمران-نفت-شیمی
اما علاقه مهمه

----------


## student94

عمران دیگه بازار کارش خراب شده
مهندسی نفت هم ترسیدم بزنم چون واقعا محدود هست. با مهندسی شیمی هم میشه رفت کارهای نفتی انجان داد ولی مهندسی نفت محدودیت کاری داره.
بین شیمی و مکانیک اگر مکانیک تهران میشد حتما می رفتم ولی رتبه ام نمی خورد. دانشگاه تهرانم برای اینکه قصد اپلای دارم اولویت قرار دادم

----------

